# كل ما تريد من The American Society for Testing and Materials books ... هنا ASTM



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ستجدون هنا كل كتب The American Society for Testing and Materials "ASTM" ... بنسخة يمكن النسخ منها .. قديمة حبتين .. بس أحسن من بلاش 

الروابط تأتي تباعا
1- Construction
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ryg93irng9otj48/Construction.rar

2- Electrical Insulation and Electronics
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6c4wrderi3l6rrg/Electrical_Insulation_and_Electronics.rar

3 - Iron and Steel Products
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t4qzyurrrglcqtk/

4- Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kjs7pzvwcggcpl1/Metals_Test_Methods_and_Analytical_Procedures.rar


​


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لعيب طول عمرك يا كبير 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2013)

zanitty قال:


> لعيب طول عمرك يا كبير
> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه



من بعدكم سيدي 
وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2013)

لعيبين طول عمركم يا كبار 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه​
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> لعيبين طول عمركم يا كبار
> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه​
> ​



تلميذكم ... وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بالأمس رفعت كل ما لديّ من ملفات astm والتي تبلغ حوالي 2200 ملف ... وارتأيت اليوم أن أحصر المطلوب منها للأعمال الميكانيكية فقط ... فجاء لديّ ملف أحببت مشاركته معكم 

وبالحصر تبين أنه هناك ملفات مطلوبة وغير متوفرة لديّ ... فمن اطلع علىا لموجود ورأى النقص في الملفات متوفرا عنده فليفد إخوته هنا ...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الملف الأول


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ألملف الثاني


----------

